# Philips DVD8801 not working



## armored77 (May 16, 2007)

I have a Philips 8801 DVD/RW+ drive that I rarely use. Now, I put in a game cd to install and it doesn't read. The light flashes for a minute but there is no spin or ay indiciation that it is reading any disc in the drive. And the device shows up and says it is working properly

I've updated driver, rolled back driver, re-installed hardware and then updated driver but nothing is working. And I noticed it says ' DVD/CD-ROM ', not sure if it should say RW or not.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this the only DVD you have put in the machine ??

what about a blank one


----------



## armored77 (May 16, 2007)

I tried an audio cd, didn't work. A blank cd did read though. So it may be the cds then?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> A blank cd did read though


it may be worth seeing if a firmware upgrade is available

is it in a DELL PC - if so the firmware may be on the dell site


----------



## armored77 (May 16, 2007)

I use a Gateway GT5220


----------



## Pimparachi (Aug 5, 2007)

I have the same problem, wont read "any" discs tho. I have an Emachine. please help..


----------

